# :: ECS Tuning :: **NEW!!** TT RS Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housing



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The ECS Tuning oil filter housing is an attractive, durable upgrade designed to prevent dangerous and unsightly oil leaks. It is an exact-fit replacement for the original; but the similarity ends there. Replace your stock fragile plastic oil filter housing with a durable 6061-T6 billet aluminum with an anodized black, polished, or matte silver finish from ECS Tuning.

Unlike the factory filter housing, ours requires no special tool. Just unscrew at the integrated 17mm and 36mm hex-head and forget about rounding out the housing during removal. It's that simple.


*Quick Change Artist*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:

Audi MK2 TT RS (2012+)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

